# Availability



## jpm012 (Mar 22, 2021)

I recently changed my availability to 20 hours due to schooling and family reasons, but I was scheduled next week to work 36.5 hours and don’t know what to do. Before they have scheduled me out of the time I’ve been available to come in, or stay until and it bothers me. I usually don’t say anything but it’s really starting to mess up my schooling and other personal things in my life. What do I do


----------



## TheCartGuy (Mar 22, 2021)

Talk to your Team Lead/ETL or HR about it.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 22, 2021)

jpm012 said:


> I usually don’t say anything


They won’t know there is a problem if you don’t say anything.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Mar 22, 2021)

How recent was availability change? It can take at least 2 weeks before you’ll see new availability on schedule. Did you get availability approved? You have to talk to your ETL as well as putting in new availability in computer.


----------



## StyleStar (Mar 22, 2021)

First I would make sure your availability request was approved, if a leader doesn't check in time it will get auto-denied. Make sure its been at least 2 schedules, thats how long it takes to go through. You need to talk to your ETL, so they are aware of the issues with your schedule.


----------

